Ask HN: Any recommended resources to better understand distributed systems? - gabriellemic
======
basetensucks
Designing Data Intensive Applications [0] is a pretty complete and thorough
starting point.

Not the author, just a happy reader.

[0] [https://dataintensive.net/](https://dataintensive.net/)

~~~
gabriellemic
Thank you, @basetensucks, this looks great.

Exactly what I was looking for, too, ie. "don’t just hack it together" & "we
have to dig deeper than buzzwords".

Appreciate the recommendation!

